# Seiko Ska371P1



## georgio (Jul 3, 2011)

I want to replace the broken strap on my seiko with something else,and wondered if anyone might have any ideas with regards to any good quality makers/suppliers.I was thinking of leather,as i have seen a few seikos on this forum that looked very nice with leather straps any ideas.thanks


----------



## AndyY (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi Georgio,

I think that leather straps are a bit taste and fancy. I do personally like the toshi straps and have also bought from the strap shop.

Hth

Andy


----------



## georgio (Jul 3, 2011)

Cheers for that have you any contact details for shop thanks.


----------

